
Quantum computers could greatly accelerate machine learning - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2015-03-quantum-greatly-machine.html
======
BrainInAJar
Scott Aaronson, the preeminent quantum computational theorist, advises against
getting excited by quantum machine learning:
[http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2196](http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=2196)

